# Fat Saugeye



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Had my Dad out at Salt Fork on Wednesday.Found a lot of baitfish but not much else.He did get one:B that was only 25in.long but weighed in at 8lb. Never have seen a fish that fat!!!It had 2 big tubes of eggs in it along with a lot of fat!!! Tried to get him to put it on the wall,but he has other plans for it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations thats a really nice Saugeye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

When you only get one fish those are the ones you want. Thats a Dandy!! Great job.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice Fish! My wife and I are planning on hitting the dam area New Years Eve... Just got back on line, we just finished a move, so this is the first time on in awhile. Hope everyone has a great New Year!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! what a porker. Did that one come from deep water (30+) like the ones you caught last week?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

25 inches,8 pounds?that IS a porker.nice catch.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

Now thats a nice FAT saugeye. Nice catch.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice fish! A lot of the saugeye I have saw lately have been very fat.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Evidently everything puts on weight during the Holidays !!  

I know I sure have !!

Nice fish !!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

great fish, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That fish was in 30-32ft.of water right in a big school of shad.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

WOW thats a PIG saugeye !!! CONGRATS !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice hawg congrats!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish! What a pig


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

went out with the better half on sun. looking for an eye like that, caught 1 hammer handle and some crappie... water temp. 35-37 degrees, found small scattered schools of shad. fished vibes in the over 30 foot water- must not be holding my mouth right... saw 6-7 other boats near the dam, noone was doing anything. still, a day on the water! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow that is one fat saugeye for sure. I bet it put up a great fight.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice Fish!!!


----------

